# Shiv TT question??



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys... trying to get some info on the set screws that are in the horizontal dropouts for on the Shiv TT. I was looking at a bike at a TT yesterday and it appeared as if it was a standard M5 bolt, like a bottle cage or even seat post bider bolt.... but I'm not sure about the length. Can anyone give me some help? Specs?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

OK... I found a bunch of small allen bolts, form various bottle cages, seat post clamps etc and ride them all to see which ones fit. 

The matching size is M4 with a 3mm allen key cap head. I bought both 20 and 25mm length and the 20mm length seemed to be best.


----------



## Iliya22 (Jan 11, 2022)

TricrossRich said:


> OK... I found a bunch of small allen bolts, form various bottle cages, seat post clamps etc and ride them all to see which ones fit.
> 
> The matching size is M4 with a 3mm allen key cap head. I bought both 20 and 25mm length and the 20mm length seemed to be best.


Small correction to the OP to help fellow Shiv owners. The size of bolt is actually M5. I ordered M4 bolts based on this post and they are too thin. The correct bolt is basically a bottle cage size bolt. 20mm length(excluding the bolt's head) is correct. I ended up getting 2 bottle cage bolts from a very old mountain bike. NOTE - the correct material is A2-70 stainless steel(normally imprinted on the bolt head). So be careful if using bottle cage bolts as they might be from a weaker material that might fail if used for this purpose. Old mountain bikes(80s) are a good source, as it seems the components were very over-spec-ed at the time.


----------

